# Imju's Fiberwig mascara (before/after pics)



## Jennifer (Feb 16, 2007)

Imju Fiberwig Fiberwig Mascara

before






after






compared to what i use now (nyx's lengthening mascara and maybelline's full 'n soft)






we got it in at work last week, so i bought it after reading about it before on here, i think. anyway, it's not horrible, but i don't think it's worth the $22, so it's going back. i also had to comb out the little clumps.

this might seem weird, too, but it's the wettest mascara i've ever used. it just... slid across my lashes, which is good i guess.

the pro is that i slept with it on and it didn't flake at all or even smudge. it came off easily, too.

it's better than my regular mascaras, but still not worth the $22.


----------



## Jessie_ (Feb 16, 2007)

It looks way better than my mascara does! I want one!


----------



## Shanelle (Feb 16, 2007)

No way I love it! You should post a pic of your regular mascara so we can compare those two.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 16, 2007)

it looks great!


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 16, 2007)

i want one!!! it looks great!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 16, 2007)

oh, wow. i'm surprised. i just put my regular mascara on and will take pics and post them after work tonight so you can compare.


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 16, 2007)

I think it looks awesome!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 16, 2007)

i added the pic of my lashes with my regular mascaras! i think i see the difference now.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 16, 2007)

it looks great! now i'm gonna have to try this out next time at Sephora!


----------



## x3kh (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 16, 2007)

What a difference!


----------



## dentaldee (Feb 16, 2007)

looks great!!


----------



## GuessWho (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the pics..the mascara looks great!


----------



## This Is Mine (Feb 16, 2007)

wow!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 16, 2007)

DANG! That is some major lash action! Now you have me wanting some...lol!


----------



## Thais (Feb 16, 2007)

I actually think it looks great!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 16, 2007)

I think it looks great too!! I'd keep it, for sure, lol.


----------



## Tesia (Feb 17, 2007)

I think it looks really good. It makes your lashes look a lot fuller.


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 17, 2007)

Holy cow! Makes a HUGE difference in your lashes! I really do think it's worth the $22.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 17, 2007)

ughhhhh. now i don't know if i should keep it or not LOL


----------



## xjudyx (Feb 17, 2007)

oh wow. i was curious when i saw this in the sephora catalog thing. hmm..22 bucks?! i'll stick with my great lash. lol


----------



## CharmeC (Feb 17, 2007)

lol, check out what Fiberwig did to my lashes(or rather what I did to Fiberwig)!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 17, 2007)

what the hell?!?!?!?!?! HOW IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE? LMAO


----------



## CharmeC (Feb 17, 2007)

See, Fiberwig claims to be the mascara to replace fake lashes, and is supposed to be THE super lash lengthening solution. So as soon as I got it from sasa.com, I started to brush it on layer after layer with the goal of achieving at least 1 inch long lashes. And the pictures in my earlier post were the result :icon_chee My tube of Fiberwig has been in disgrace ever since, buried in the deepest corner of my mascara storage box.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, they definetly don't look natural! thats all i gotta say, lol!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't think you can put layers upon layers of fiber type mascaras. I have the blic kiss me mascara, and it looks nice with 1-2 coats max, anything more just clumps like crazy and start to look scary, lol!


----------



## Shanelle (Feb 17, 2007)

Omg that's soooo weird! They look crazy.

Ohh Jen I definitley see a hugee difference in the Fiberwig and your regular mascara.

Your lashes are so much fuller and longer. Keep it!

Im getting me some haha. =D


----------



## dewycoconuts (Feb 17, 2007)

wow that looks amazing and you have such beautiful eyes


----------



## beautynista (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow! :w00t: I want this!!


----------



## SiAnn (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd have to agree with everyone else...it looks good! Definately can see a difference.


----------



## VintageGardinia (Feb 17, 2007)

Pardon my ignorance but I've never heard of this brand before, where is it from?


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Feb 17, 2007)

i am SO buying this


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 18, 2007)

ahhh, i don't blame you LOL

aw, thanks!

japan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessimau (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm going to try this on the next time I'm in Sephora. I always looked at it and then put it back b/c the fibers on the wand scared me.

CharmeC, on the plus side it *did* make your lashes really long! They just look like Bride of Frankenstein lashes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blonde65 (Feb 18, 2007)

WOW! I must have one, lol. Its available at Sephora?


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 18, 2007)

yep!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 18, 2007)

I love it


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 18, 2007)

I just bought this yesterday... and I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 18, 2007)

cool! can you take pics?


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 18, 2007)

i think it looks great, your lashes look fab with it


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Feb 18, 2007)

That looks nice, your lashes look naturally thick.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, I really didn't realize how big of a difference it really made!!

I think I've found my HG Mascara here ladies! Please excuse my mostly un-made up face and reddish, burnt out eyes, lol.


----------



## Saje (Feb 19, 2007)

Ack Thats it... Its going on my shopping list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 19, 2007)

it looks great!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks Jennifer! I really do like it a lot. Did you take yours back yet or are you still debating?


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 19, 2007)

i'm returning. it's not like, WOW for me. i don't know. maybe it's the money that's hurting me right now lol


----------



## VintageGardinia (Feb 19, 2007)

There's a mascara on Sasa.com called _Dejavu_ Fiberwig, is it the same thing as Imju (the tube and design look very similar)?

Sasa.com - Online beauty and health shop

I'm really itching to get this now!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 19, 2007)

Yep, that looks like it is the same thing (same tube similar packaging)... I wonder what's the deal with the two brand names or types. Hmm.

AND WOW if it is I just paid $10. too much for the same product! Grr.

(Even though I had an $8 Sephora gift card so not really)


----------



## tthonglor (Feb 19, 2007)

wow.. we all vote to Keep IT!!


----------



## CharmeC (Feb 19, 2007)

Now that you mention it, I've never heard of the brand Imju, but Dejavu is the brand in Japan who made Fiberwig, and it's the brand that's being sold in Taiwan.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 19, 2007)

wow! interesting. even with my discount from work, it's still more than the price on there.

thanks for posting the link!


----------



## LVA (Feb 19, 2007)

wow I agree it's realli cheap on that website


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 20, 2007)

Whoa! That's wild looking!


----------



## claire20a (Feb 20, 2007)

I think it looks great!!!


----------



## VintageGardinia (Feb 20, 2007)

I've never bought from that website before, scared of buying fakes but friends have done repeat purchases there and have no complaints.

At the moment they are offering free shipping too so good chance to give it a go. Trying to figure out what else I can order with the mascara. :smile:


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 21, 2007)

Ooh your lashes look awesome!!!

wow, that's really interesting! If it works the same as the Imuju fiberwig, then this would be a steal! Thanks for the link!


----------



## angellove (Feb 21, 2007)

i have it for quite a long time.. it does add great length, washes easily and DONT smudge, almost every mascara i use smudge on me.. byt the cons are that it adds length but not volume.


----------



## carlyrich (Feb 21, 2007)

I think it looks great!!!


----------



## katrosier (Feb 21, 2007)

:dito:


----------



## littlebit (Feb 23, 2007)

looks great and like it holds a curl


----------



## hushabye (Feb 23, 2007)

wow. I NEED this.

ETA: This sucks. they're sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 23, 2007)

CharmeC, I'm sorry, but I CRACKED UP when I saw the pic of your lashes. My God! LMAO


----------



## chocobon (Feb 23, 2007)

I think it look great,too!!


----------



## pinkflamingo01 (Feb 23, 2007)

It looks fab!


----------



## Renee33 (Feb 23, 2007)

Ooh! I was looking at that and now I want it! It will look so nice on my lashes after I perm them!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks for your opinions! i returned it, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AutumnRain (Mar 2, 2007)

i bought one too,but still thinking...i even opened post to see whter i should buy another one(lash injection by too faced)or keep imju.i tried it..it really made my lashes super long...but unless i try the other one-how can i know which one is better!


----------



## amethystangel (Mar 10, 2007)

I want it too... my friend went to Sephora and there were none left!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 11, 2007)

okay, i went into my gratis bin today at work, and turns out i got the mascara (a new one), so i'm glad because $22 was a bit much for me LOL

yeah, we're sold out, too.


----------



## VintageGardinia (Mar 15, 2007)

Okay I received my order from Sasa.com and I have to say this mascara rocks!!! :rockwoot:

It holds the curl, gives incredible length (as seen by previous posts) and I don't get these ugly lil black fibres falling all over my face as the day wears on.

I'm IN LURV, luckily I ordered two of it so hopefully it'll last me a while! :laughing:

* Diorshow*







* Imju/Dejavu Fibrewig* (a very rush job, no combing so not the best of result, but you can see the difference in length.)


----------



## puglover86 (Mar 15, 2007)

wow! impressive mascara


----------



## hellokittysmom (Mar 15, 2007)

wow, it really does emphasize your lashes and makes them fuller and longer! I think I will have to look into this!


----------



## Femme*Noir (Mar 15, 2007)

I bought it last month, and i'm not as thrilled about it as i thought i would be.

It does add length but i find that it clumps...

Don't get me qrong..it definilty lengthens...

I use is in additon to my other fave mascara...

i'm not one to waste money..lol


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 16, 2007)

read this thread, if you haven't already!

it looks great, vintage! glad you like it!


----------



## shea26 (Mar 16, 2007)

Here I go breaking away from the drugstore brand again... I getting it once my no buy is up.


----------



## VintageGardinia (Mar 16, 2007)

:g: Jennifer, I'm gonna try the vertical trick!


----------



## amethystangel (Mar 16, 2007)

Sasa is a legitimate shop... they are everywhere in Hong Kong. The shops are all pink too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hahaha...

I have bought from SaSa multiple times, online and offline.

Some items are even cheaper than Strawberrynet.

Ah poo, its sold out on Sasa.com as well!!!!!!!


----------



## VintageGardinia (Mar 17, 2007)

:SHOCKED:Serious, gee it MUST be popular!!

I remember venturing into one of their shops on my visit to HK, its like a treasure trove in there! :laughing:


----------



## sumsumsam (Mar 20, 2007)

thats a really good mascara. but price is too expensive in sephora


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 20, 2007)

Your eyes look beautiful, but I can't bring myself to spend $22.


----------



## Style Remix (Sep 24, 2007)

wow

post for pics


----------



## sayasaya (Sep 24, 2007)

i love fiberwig and it can be removed by warm water~


----------



## bluebird08 (Sep 24, 2007)

It looks good to me too...:hide::jean::gulp:


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 24, 2007)

It looks great! With our production company, and on our shoots, we use false eyelashes a lot, and they can be annoying! would rather have a great mascara!


----------



## aishideimasu (Oct 9, 2007)

I Have One Too, But It Is Too Heavy On My Lashes,

And It Is Definitely Not Worth $22, Because I Got One From Some Chinese Website, And It Only Costs 12 Buckes.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 9, 2007)

What is the website?


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi,

The mascara looks fab on your lashes. I can understand about the price, but sometimes you just have to say "I'm Worth It".


----------



## KellyB (Oct 9, 2007)

I just bought this last Friday. I was using Too Faced lash Injection which is a fiber mascara. I like the FiberWig much better. It doesn't feel as heavy and is easy to get off with makeup remover. I'll pay the price if something works for me.


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm thinkin about getting this too....to all who have this, can someone post more pics? Just wanna be sure I really want it LOL


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow! That is the Sh*t! I have been wondering about this since it popped up on Sephora's site last season!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 10, 2007)

pretty pretty eyes!


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks great!! I have been thinking about buying it.


----------



## ttran777 (Jan 18, 2008)

it looks pretty :]


----------



## ShesAutomatic (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow it looks awesome! I'd definatly keep it if I were you!


----------



## revei (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey, I almost ordered this for Xmas when I saw it in the Sephora catalog.....I think it looks great on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 18, 2008)

I like it too.


----------



## 1471xz3r0 (Jan 20, 2008)

lols

9 posts left &lt;_&lt;

fiberwig is actually clumpy for me.....

at first when i apply it, its fine.. but after a minutes or so, it clumps and my eyelashes come uncurled...

tips?


----------

